# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [formainfobxl] Et un nouveau membre de plus !

## formainfobxl

Salut  toutes et  tous,

Jai le plaisir aujourdhui dintgrer votre communaut. Je pense que la premire chose  faire (sur un forum et aprs inscription) cest de se prsenter.

Alors voil, je fais dans linformatique (ny a-t-il pas plus vague que cela ?!). Plus prcisment, je suis polyvalent dans la mesure o vous pouvez me retrouver formateur (je donne des formations informatiques  Bruxelles et en Belgique comme le suggre mon pseudo) mais aussi en tant que chef de projet, dveloppeur dapplications traditionnelles ou web. En ce moment, je dveloppe un pilote logiciel sous Linux et Solaris pour le Pegasus Digital Pen (Mobile Note Taker M210).

Bref, je pourrais continuer mais le but nest certainement pas dtaler tout ce que je sais. Le but, mon but, cest de venir partager avec votre communaut des choses (ce que je sais mais aussi mes questions, car je peux aussi en avoir)  propos de sujets divers et varis qui vont, bien sr, de linformatique aux questions de vie.

Voil  ::): , jespre ne pas avoir t trop long et je vous dis  trs bientt !

FI.be  ::):

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Bienvenue parmi nous...

Question: Dans quels domaines formes-tu?

J'ai cr un groupe de formateurs sur DVP. Si cela te tente...

----------


## louis59

ola!,
 je suis donc parmi vous aujourd'hui pas comme professionnel de l'informatique, mais comme amateur. Je vous poserai surement plus de questions, que je ne vous apporterai de rponses. Comme le pseudo l'indique je suis situ dans le nord. Et comme souvent je "bricole" avec "EXCEL"  faire des classeurs pour raliser des tableaux croiss.
Je fais cela sur un pc portable  l'aide d'EXCEL 7. Et de temps  autre je me heurte  des barrires. j'espre trouver une aide ici pour "sauter ces barrires".

Je vous remercie par avance

louis

----------


## tanaka59

Tiens encore un Belge et un ch'ti  ::mouarf::  ::mrgreen::  . Bienvenu  vous deux ... de la part d'un ch'ti  ::lol::

----------

